# Dog Agility Research - The Results of the Exercise Study



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Dog Agility Research | Exercise Study | Health Benefits

Click above to read the entire article, but here's an excerpt:



> Today researchers from the University of Massachusetts Department of Kinesiology released the results from their study of the *Energy cost and heart-rate responses of dog trainers during dog agility training*. We are here publishing their findings for the first time. This study represents the first ever scientific examination of the physiological effects of dog agility on the human handlers.
> 
> Anecdotally, having conducted hundreds and hundreds of dog agility training classes, plus weekly Agility League competitions and private dog agility classes, we’ve observed the sweat trickling down faces, the damp T-shirts and the reddened faces. But we were extremely curious to find out once and for all just _what kind of a workout is dog agility_?
> 
> Turns out, it’s a mighty vigorous one…


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

For humans? LOL! Well, that would depend on the trainer. I have seen people stand in the middle of the course directing the dog. But that doesn't work very well in all venues and levels. 

I love watching the FCI Championships.


----------



## Jukebox (Mar 11, 2013)

wow flyaway, the dogs in that video were amazing!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I love that those are 'large' dogs....


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm suppose to do jumping jacks while waiting in line? 

The authors continue their findings by pointing out:
However, the intensity of activity is variable and is not sustained throughout a typical class. In order for participants to improve fitness responses while doing a dog training course additional “human-specific” exercises such as jumping jacks or running on the spot should be encouraged while waiting in line for a turn at the course.​


----------

